# [SOLVED] "Przycinanie" systemu na sekundę

## GHunterPL

Witam.

I, jak zwykle, problemy  :Wink: 

Świeże w zasadzie Gentoo, skompilowane tydzień temu.

Otóż- całość chodzi sprawnie, tylko momentami jest "zacinka", czyli działa działa i nagle pyk, zacina na sekundę, puszcza i tak chodzi jakiś czas i pyk, zacina na sekundę, puszcza i znowu...

W momencie zacięcia tak jakby rozkręcał się na nowo dysk - prawdopodobnie z niego doczytuje, i do tego rwie dźwięk [co raczej jest spowodowane dyskiem...]

lspci:

```
msi ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Etherne
```

hdparm:

```
 Model=WDC WD3200BEVT-22ZCT0, FwRev=11.01A11, SerialNo=WD-WXE908RH7867

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec SpinMotCtl Fixed DTR>5Mbs FmtGapReq }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=50

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=off

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=625142448

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6 

 AdvancedPM=yes: unknown setting WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: Unspecified:  ATA/ATAPI-1,2,3,4,5,6,7

```

Konfiguracja hdparm:

```
hdparm /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 multcount     =  0 (off)

 IO_support    =  1 (32-bit)

 readonly      =  0 (off)

 readahead     = 256 (on)

 geometry      = 38913/255/63, sectors = 625142448, start = 0

```

Wyniki testu hdparm:

```
msi ~ # hdparm -Tt /dev/sda 

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1726 MB in  2.00 seconds = 862.74 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  174 MB in  3.03 seconds =  57.42 MB/sec

```

Dla mnie wygląda to na konieczność parkowania głowicy co jakiś czas, co jest normalne, tylko dlaczego system wtedy przycina?Last edited by GHunterPL on Mon Dec 07, 2009 11:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fanthom

jakis czas temu mialem podobnie, prawdopodobnie powodowal to poluzowany kabel transmisji SATA. Co wiecej, nawet po tym jak go osadzilem poprawnie, przycinki nadal sie zdarzaly na okreslonych sektorach dysku. System plikow to reiserfs. 

Problem rozwiazalem odpalajac Slaxa z usb i wykonujac fsck z gruntownym skanowaniem (sorka ale nie pamietam przelacznika). W efekcie pare plikow nie udalo sie odzyskac ale przycinanie ustapilo i system plikow znowu stal sie spojny.

zrob backup i sproboj z tym fsck

Powodzenia

----------

## GHunterPL

Ciężko o poluzowany kabel w laptopie, ale z tym fsck to może faktycznie być prawda.

Chyba znowu trzeba będzie zapędzić do roboty minimal cd...

EDIT:

Ale zaraz, bad sektorów nie będę szukał, bez jaj. Dysk ma ledwie... tydzień?

Zapuściłem mu normalny fsck, nic nie znalazł, zobaczymy co dalej.

----------

## fanthom

hmm... nie chodzilo mi o bad sectory, raczej o to ze jak kabel sie poluzowywal to dysk nie wyrabial ze zrzucaniem cache'u, a jak juz transmisja zostala wznowiona to zrazucal go w inne miejsce uszkadzajac filesystem.  Tak to wlasnie widze, nie jestem ekspertem wiec moge sie mylic. Niemniej po odpaleniu fsck nie uswiadczylem zadnych problemow,  wiec nie jest to wina dysku.  

U Ciebie moze to wygladac inaczej wiec szukaj dalej  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GHunterPL

 *fanthom wrote:*   

> hmm... nie chodzilo mi o bad sectory, raczej o to ze jak kabel sie poluzowywal to dysk nie wyrabial ze zrzucaniem cache'u, a jak juz transmisja zostala wznowiona to zrazucal go w inne miejsce uszkadzajac filesystem.  Tak to wlasnie widze, nie jestem ekspertem wiec moge sie mylic. Niemniej po odpaleniu fsck nie uswiadczylem zadnych problemow,  wiec nie jest to wina dysku.  
> 
> U Ciebie moze to wygladac inaczej wiec szukaj dalej 

 

Niestety chyba to nie to, fsck sprawdziłem i żadnych zmian.

Zastanawia mnie wtf  :Sad: 

----------

## soban_

Ostatnio jesli sledzisz forum to mialem tez dziwna sytulacje https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-804717.html po wielu probach zdecydowalem sie wykopac system i postawic go na nowo. Odrazu jak postawilem system dostawalem podobne "krzaczki" przelozylem tasem sata i nic. W koncu juz zdesperowany zrobilem emerge -e world system i jak do tej pory nie sypie bledami. Zobaczymy jak dluzej bedzie sie zachowywac - moze powinienes tez sprobowac przekompilowac caly system? Ja pamietam mialem podobna sytulacje z mc (dlugo mielil zanim wstal) okazalo sie ze flaga smaba to powoduje.

----------

## fanthom

a ja bym jeszcze zrobil backup i sprobowal na innym fs - przed reemergowaniem calego systemu. Szybciej wyjdzie. Sproboj na xfs, reiserfs albo ext4.

----------

## soban_

Tyz prawda, szybciej wyjdzie z backupem, zwlaszcza ze moze cos sie np zdrowo posypac (podczas emergowania calego systemu) i wtedy bedzie klops.

----------

## GHunterPL

 *fanthom wrote:*   

> a ja bym jeszcze zrobil backup i sprobowal na innym fs - przed reemergowaniem calego systemu. Szybciej wyjdzie. Sproboj na xfs, reiserfs albo ext4.

 

Toż to stoi na ext4  :Sad: 

Hm, co mam zrobić? Backup / a potem z live cd go... przekopiować?

----------

## soban_

Wlasnie te ext4 jest chyba dosyc problemowe - ale to moja opinia. Niech sie inni forumowicze wypowiedza czy dziala im to poprawnie mi to co chwila zwraca jakis "blad ochrony pamieci" np:

```
soban@SoBaN-PC ~ $ ssh jakies...:P@muszelka.pjwstk.edu.pl

Naruszenie ochrony pamięci

soban@SoBaN-PC ~ $ ping wp.pl

PING wp.pl (212.77.100.101) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from www.wp.pl (212.77.100.101): icmp_seq=1 ttl=250 time=19.6 ms

64 bytes from www.wp.pl (212.77.100.101): icmp_seq=2 ttl=250 time=19.2 ms

^C

--- wp.pl ping statistics ---

2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss, time 1000ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 19.268/19.455/19.642/0.187 ms

soban@SoBaN-PC ~ $ ssh jakies@muszelka.pjwstk.edu.pl

Naruszenie ochrony pamięci

soban@SoBaN-PC ~ $ ssh x@muszelka.pjwstk.edu.pl

Naruszenie ochrony pamięci

SoBaN-PC soban # /etc/init.d/sshd restart

sshd            |* Caching service dependencies...                                                                                                          $

[ ok ]sshd            |/etc/init.d/sshd: line 17: 13968 Naruszenie ochrony pamięci   "${SSHD_BINARY}" -t ${myopts}

sshd            |* ERROR: sshd failed to stop

```

 Po reboocie wszystko ladnie dziala, dzieje sie tak czesto po dlugim czasie kompilacji badz roznych zabaw z prockiem. Nawet nie mam pojecia o jaka pamiec mu chodzi, dyskowa, ram, czy moze jeszcze jakas inna? Dzieje sie tak z poziomu roota/usera.

 *GHunterPL wrote:*   

>  *fanthom wrote:*   a ja bym jeszcze zrobil backup i sprobowal na innym fs - przed reemergowaniem calego systemu. Szybciej wyjdzie. Sproboj na xfs, reiserfs albo ext4. 
> 
> Toż to stoi na ext4 
> 
> Hm, co mam zrobić? Backup / a potem z live cd go... przekopiować?

 

Tak. Jednak mozesz to zrobic z poziomu systemu (jesli chodzi o backup) nie musisz robic tego z poziomu livecd.

----------

## GHunterPL

Ano właśnie jak system był na EXT3 to nic się nie działo. Znaczy, to inny laptop był, ale było w porządku.

Teraz świeża zabawka trafiła w łapki i jak zwykle musiałem coś zepsuć  :Wink: 

W sumie ext4 jest stabilny, chociaż... może jeszcze nie do końca.

Co zauważyłem - w momencie przycinania dysk nie musi nic robić, to w zasadzie dzieje się losowo. I jest tak:

1. Przytnie

2. Mrygnie dioda dysku [czyli prawdopodobnie coś doczyta, tylko... co ma doczytywać, skoro swapu nie używam, bo na co mi swap przy 3gb ram?]

3. System wraca do normalności.

W normalnym użytkowaniu bym to zniósł, ale filmy czy muzyka... oj tu potrafi zrobić się kaszanka dźwiękowa w momencie zacinki.

Co do backupu- robić tym samym sposobem co backup /home?

I dać to na inny system plików, po prostu? Tylko teraz który, bo do tej pory jechałem na ext* i było w porządku. Zależy mi na szybkości i stabilności, jak w zasadzie większości userów.

----------

## soban_

Wiesz ja po prostu taruje wszystkie foldery odzielnie / moze ktos sie znajdzie z lepszym pomyslem. Ja uparlem sie tez i to bardzo na te ext4, nawet jak od czasu do czasu sypnie tym bledem to bede go uzywac ze wzgledu na predkosc jaka daje np fsck nie mowiac juz o kopiowaniu czy odczycie plikow z ntfs. Swapa nie posiadam bo mam 4gb (~1200Mhz) szybkiego ramu to po co? Fakt, faktem ze na poprzednim systemie gdzie wiecej tymi bledami sypal, to filmy chodzily plynnie jednak czasami np przy zmianie filmow potrafil mi X-y ubic (zrestowac do poziomu kdm). Nie wiem teraz caly system przekompilowalem i moze bedzie lepiej, jak na razie mialem tylko jeden blad ale juz przynajmniej nie bylo kernel panic. Jednak na ext3 nigdy nie odczulem takiego dziwnego zachowywania sie systemu.

----------

## fanthom

 *GHunterPL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Co do backupu- robić tym samym sposobem co backup /home?
> 
> I dać to na inny system plików, po prostu? Tylko teraz który, bo do tej pory jechałem na ext* i było w porządku. Zależy mi na szybkości i stabilności, jak w zasadzie większości userów.

 

backup z poziomu uruchomionego gentoo:

mount -o bind / /home/fanthom/backup/

cd /home/fanthom/backup/

tar -cvzf  /mnt/filmy/gentoo-stage4.tar.gz *

potem odpalasz live cd, formatujesz partycje root dla gentoo np. na reiserfs, rozpakowujesz tam gentoo-stage4.tar.gz, edytujesz fstab i voila.

Upewnij sie ze masz obsluge reiserfs wkapilowana na stale w jajo bo inaczej bedzie "kernel panic"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## soban_

```
#!/bin/bash

KAT=/mnt/sda7/_backup

USER=tyt #do zmiany praw plikow

DATA=`date +%Y.%m.%d`

PAKER="nice -+19 lzma -9"

echo "--------- Czyszczenie starych logow ---------"

rm -f /var/log/*.1        /var/log/*.2        /var/log/*.3        /var/log/*.4

rm -f /var/log/httpd/*.1  /var/log/httpd/*.2  /var/log/httpd/*.3  /var/log/httpd/*.4

rm -f /var/log/httpsd/*.1 /var/log/httpsd/*.2 /var/log/httpsd/*.3 /var/log/httpsd/*.4

rm -f /var/log/squid/*.1  /var/log/squid/*.2  /var/log/squid/*.3  /var/log/squid/*.4

echo "--------- Czyszczenie systemu ---------"

localepurge

rm -r /usr/portage/distfiles/*

rm -r /var/tmp/portage/*

cd $KAT

echo "---------LINUX Tworzenie Katalogow---------"

mkdir $KAT/$DATA

mkdir $KAT/$DATA/sys

mkdir $KAT/$DATA/proc

mkdir $KAT/$DATA/mnt

    mkdir $KAT/$DATA/mnt/cdrom

    mkdir $KAT/$DATA/mnt/pen

    mkdir $KAT/$DATA/mnt/sda6

    mkdir $KAT/$DATA/mnt/sda7

    mkdir $KAT/$DATA/mnt/sdb1

    mkdir $KAT/$DATA/mnt/sdb5

    mkdir $KAT/$DATA/mnt/win

echo "---------Backup LINUX system----------"

cd $KAT/$DATA

echo "--------- usr ----------"

    tar -cpf usr.tar /usr

    $PAKER usr.tar &

echo "--------- bin ----------"

    tar -cpf bin.tar /bin

    $PAKER bin.tar &

echo "--------- boot ----------"

    tar -cpf boot.tar /boot

    $PAKER boot.tar &

echo "--------- dev ----------"

    tar -cpf dev.tar /dev

    $PAKER dev.tar &

echo "--------- etc ----------"

    tar -cpf etc.tar /etc

    $PAKER etc.tar &

echo "--------- lib ----------"

    tar -cpf lib.tar /lib

    $PAKER lib.tar &

echo "--------- opt ----------"

    tar -cpf opt.tar /opt

    $PAKER opt.tar &

echo "--------- root ----------"

    tar -cpf root.tar /root

    $PAKER root.tar &

echo "--------- sbin ----------"

    tar -cpf sbin.tar /sbin

    $PAKER sbin.tar &

echo "--------- var ----------"

    tar -cpf var.tar /var

    $PAKER var.tar

echo "--------- home ----------"

    tar -cpf home.tar /home

    $PAKER home.tar

echo "--------- Backup Moje ----------"

cd $KAT/$DATA

tar -cpf _moje.tar /mnt/sda7/_moje

    $PAKER _moje.tar

echo "----------Zmienianie praw dostepu----------"

chown -R $USER: $KAT/

echo "===================== KONIEC Backapu :-) ====================="

sleep 1000000
```

Podziekowania dla Tytanic'a tylko przerob go troche i ztaruj /lib32 oraz /lib64 (jesli to jest wersja typu ~amd64).

----------

## lazy_bum

Dysk przypadkiem nie zostaje „uśpiony” i się po prostu włącza — stąd ta przerwa?

Wklej jeszcze /proc/cpuinfo i zgrep CONFIG_HZ /proc/config.gz (lub grep CONFIG_HZ /usr/src/linux/.config)

----------

## GHunterPL

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> Dysk przypadkiem nie zostaje „uśpiony” i się po prostu włącza — stąd ta przerwa?
> 
> Wklej jeszcze /proc/cpuinfo i zgrep CONFIG_HZ /proc/config.gz (lub grep CONFIG_HZ /usr/src/linux/.config)

 

cpuinfo:

```
processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 15

model name   : Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T3400  @ 2.16GHz

stepping   : 13

cpu MHz      : 1000.000

cache size   : 1024 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm

bogomips   : 4322.54

clflush size   : 64

power management:

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 15

model name   : Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T3400  @ 2.16GHz

stepping   : 13

cpu MHz      : 1000.000

cache size   : 1024 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 1

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 1

initial apicid   : 1

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm

bogomips   : 4322.28

clflush size   : 64

power management:

```

1000MHz - cpufreqd w akcji, na nockę go wyciszam.

Config:

```
# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

```

soban_ i fanthom dzięki wielkie za skrypty/polecenia, jeśli będzie taka konieczność to na pewno je wykorzystam  :Smile: 

Ciekawe czy to może być wina qbittorrenta, który w końcu na dysk zapisuje. Ale jak mówię na poprzednim sprzęcie problemów nie było, ech.

Jeszcze widzi mi się Chromium jako winne albo... Memory Leak Detector, który właczyłem w kernelu i teraz wyłaczyłem, bo nie ma żadnego sensu. BTW ktoś wie może jak film załadować cały do ramu przed odtworzeniem w mplayerze?  :Wink: 

A i jak wspomniałem - wyłączyłem MLD w kernelu, przekompilowałem i w zasadzie z kwestii jaja to by było tyle. No, jeszcze wyrzuciłem niepotrzebne sterowniki do SATA. Kompilacja, reboot i póki co problemu nie widzę, a siedzę z godzinę. Jeżeli to nie jest kwestia ustawień/systemu to trzeba będzie skupić się na appsach, a jeśli i to nie pomoże to chyba zostaje backup  :Wink: 

----------

## lazy_bum

Jeżeli problem się nie pojawi, to temat w zasadzie rozwiązany. Jeżeli się pojawi, to spróbuj jeszcze zmienić _HZ na 300 lub 250. Podobny problem obserwowałem na stacjnornam komputerze z Dual Core. Od czasu do czasu, szczególnie podczas pracy dysku, system na chwilę tracił responsywność. Po zmianie na CONFIG_HZ na 250 wszystko wróciło do normy.

----------

## SlashBeast

Pamietajcie, ze CONFIG_HZ jest mnozony przez kazdy rdzen, majac 1000Hz i dwa rdzenie system pracowal jak na... 2000Hz, radze nie przekraczac 1000Hz nigdy, jezeli nie ma takiej potrzeby. Sprobuj rowniez WYLACZYC config_no_hz i wlaczyc preempt.

----------

## GHunterPL

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Pamietajcie, ze CONFIG_HZ jest mnozony przez kazdy rdzen, majac 1000Hz i dwa rdzenie system pracowal jak na... 2000Hz, radze nie przekraczac 1000Hz nigdy, jezeli nie ma takiej potrzeby. Sprobuj rowniez WYLACZYC config_no_hz i wlaczyc preempt.

 

A możesz wyjaśnić dokładniej czego dotyczą te wartości?

Póki co chodzi od wczoraj i jest git, nie zauważyłem, żeby się przywieszał. Ale mało pracowałem, więc to jeszcze do sprawdzenia.

----------

## joi_

 *Documentation/kmemleak.txt wrote:*   

> Kernel Memory Leak Detector
> 
> ===========================
> 
> Introduction
> ...

 

----------

## GHunterPL

 *joi_ wrote:*   

>  *Documentation/kmemleak.txt wrote:*   Kernel Memory Leak Detector
> 
> ===========================
> 
> Introduction
> ...

 

Ok, przeanalizowałem i wynika z tego, że była to wina kmemleak. Od czasu wyłączenia śmiga aż miło.

Dziękuję za pomoc, pozdrawiam  :Smile: 

----------

## soban_

Milo ze sie wszystko dobrze skonczylo, tak wiec [SOLVED] czy z czyms jeszcze jest problem?  :Smile: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Milo ze sie wszystko dobrze skonczylo, tak wiec [SOLVED] czy z czyms jeszcze jest problem? 

 soban_, punkt 15 regulaminu widziałeś?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## GHunterPL

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*   Milo ze sie wszystko dobrze skonczylo, tak wiec [SOLVED] czy z czyms jeszcze jest problem?  soban_, punkt 15 regulaminu widziałeś? 

 

Skleroza młodzieńcza, poprawiłem i przepraszam  :Smile: 

----------

## soban_

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*   Milo ze sie wszystko dobrze skonczylo, tak wiec [SOLVED] czy z czyms jeszcze jest problem?  soban_, punkt 15 regulaminu widziałeś? 

 

Kurt Steiner, tak widzialem. Jednak skad mam wiedziec czy dalej udzielac pomocy?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Kurt Steiner, tak widzialem. Jednak skad mam wiedziec czy dalej udzielac pomocy?

 Jak nie potrafisz wywnioskować z wypowiedzi danej osoby to po prostu się nie udzielaj, zamiast bezsensownie nabijać sobie ilość wypowiedzi.  :Confused: 

----------

